# male zebra mice



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

for free from bedford! looking for exceptional homes for them and all to go together :thumbup:


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello

I'm very interested. Very much a rodent fan 

pm me


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i have :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

lil_muppet said:


> i have :thumbup:


Pictures please..


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i would but they are shy! will try to catch them un aware!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

still available!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

OMG! They are so strange! 

No offence meeces


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

they are lovely!!! thats what u ment to say right? :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> they are lovely!!! thats what u ment to say right? :lol:


They ARE lovely! Why are you parting with them?


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

CAstbury said:


> They ARE lovely! Why are you parting with them?


because i just spend more time with my rats. dont get me wrong they get fed and watered and cleaned out but i just think that they deserve to go to someone who would love them not just like them


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow how unusual!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I think they look gorgeous - but I wouldnt trust my younger Lab around them! She licks her lips at the Guinea Pigs.

Hope you find someone to love them to bits :thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Why are you rehoming these when you keep getting more animals? You've been talking about your new degus and getting rats or mice as well... 

Just seems selfish to get them then hand them over to someone else when you got bored of them.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Would love them but can't take any more animals at the minute. Such cute little things


----------

